# 06 m6



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

My car currently has a little above 6k miles on it. Just recently there is a whyning/screeching noise coming from underneath the car when i am decelerating and sometimes it continuse for up to 5 min after the last time i touch the gas peddle. When i took it to the stealership first they told me that they didnt hear any noise and that we needed to go for a drive. I got in the car and before i even shut the door i told the machanic to hit the gas a little he did and the noise came up. He said that he heard it and he thought that he knew what it was. Said he would put it up on the lift and see what he could do about it. About 45 min later they said that the noise that they heard was normal. They said that that noise was normal for deceleration (if thats a word) but i said that it happend well after i let off the gas. I am wonering if this has happend to any one elses car and if they just might know what it is. Quite frankly i am pissed at the stealership because it took them 2 hours and 45 min plus a quarter tank of gas to tell me that there was nothing wrong with my car. Sure enough soon as i left the stealership the noise started happening again. When i was talking to the machanic he told me that he didnt want to take the time to find what might be the problem and drive my car "until it blows up" that way he would know for sure what the problem was. He said he didnt want to look more for the problem becuase he only gets paid to fix problems and not look for them:shutme


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i have a similar problem. mine happened after i took it to the salvage yard (just looking for a few GTO parts, i got pics of 4 totaled goats). it happened the first time i slowed down AFTER it set for couple of hours. if i remember, there is a service letter, but i think the letter is only for the A/T.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I would be looking for a new dealer. These people sound like idiots. That noise is not normal as I have never heard it on mine. I have an 2006 M/T. Some of the things the mechanics said to you are outragous. What state are you in?


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Have you ever owned a manual tranny'd car before? They tend to make a lot of unusual noises that auto's do not.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You are being fed a line of bull$hit. He only gets paid to fix problems and not look for them? Drive it until it blows up? If he'd a laid the line on me the entire dealership would be knowing what he said and I'd start with every potential customer on my way the owners or head honchos office. 

Call GM and tell them he advocates blowing the car up rather than diagnose a problem. This is NOT A NORMAL function. You could be having different problems causing this. A few that comes to my mind is rear end noise due to lack of proper viscosity lubrication, the gears grinding on each other with the metallic or screeching sound due to gears binding causing friction to rear end whine. Eventually it could cost you a roadside visit from a rollback. Look for another dealer and hold the clown who told told you to blow the car up accountable for his poor work ethic.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

Im in california and first he tried to tell me the problem happened on ALL GTOs and then he told me that it hapend only on m/t. He says that he has worked on tons of GTOs and the problem is always there. I did talk to his supervisor and she was just as bad, as i was giving my complaint she would ask a me a question then turn around and joke with another macanic. This made me mad. I wanted to talk to her manager but he was not going to be in until today. So im gonna call in. Another thing that i didnt mention before is that when they went on their test drive the smoked the hell out of my clutch and the smell was very obvious. When i confronted the guy about it he said that i was asking the wrong guy because he couldnt smell anything due to a deviated septum. He said that the only thing that he could ever smell was a really stinky raunchy *****.:willy:


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

gtoforspeed said:


> Im in california and first he tried to tell me the problem happened on ALL GTOs and then he told me that it hapend only on m/t. He says that he has worked on tons of GTOs and the problem is always there. I did talk to his supervisor and she was just as bad, as i was giving my complaint she would ask a me a question then turn around and joke with another macanic. This made me mad. I wanted to talk to her manager but he was not going to be in until today. So im gonna call in. Another thing that i didnt mention before is that when they went on their test drive the smoked the hell out of my clutch and the smell was very obvious. When i confronted the guy about it he said that i was asking the wrong guy because he couldnt smell anything due to a deviated septum. He said that the only thing that he could ever smell was a really stinky raunchy *****.:willy:


There is a really good Pontiac dealership in Santa Clarita, CA that I use and they are very professional and good. I would recommend them if you would like.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gtoforspeed said:


> Im in california and first he tried to tell me the problem happened on ALL GTOs and then he told me that it hapend only on m/t. He says that he has worked on tons of GTOs and the problem is always there. I did talk to his supervisor and she was just as bad, as i was giving my complaint she would ask a me a question then turn around and joke with another macanic. This made me mad. I wanted to talk to her manager but he was not going to be in until today. So im gonna call in. Another thing that i didnt mention before is that when they went on their test drive the smoked the hell out of my clutch and the smell was very obvious. When i confronted the guy about it he said that i was asking the wrong guy because he couldnt smell anything due to a deviated septum. He said that the only thing that he could ever smell was a really stinky raunchy *****.:willy:


That must be the dealer from Hell...... Give Chris Hansen of Dateline NBC a call. Tell him you have a story for him.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Where in California are you? I'm out here and might be able to help you find a decent dealer...


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Where in California are you? I'm out here and might be able to help you find a decent dealer...


I live in Fullerton during the week and Usually im in Newport Beach on the weekends. So Cal. Any good recomendations would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Which dealer have you been having problems with? It's OK to name names...

Have you tried Hardin Pontiac in Anaheim?


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Which dealer have you been having problems with? It's OK to name names...
> 
> Have you tried Hardin Pontiac in Anaheim?


no not yet, Just Nabors in Costa Mesa. I go to school full time during the week and dont ahve time to not have a car during the week.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Parkway GMC Pontiac is Valencia, CA is awesome but a little out of your way if you are down in Orange County.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

gtoforspeed said:


> no not yet, Just Nabors in Costa Mesa. I go to school full time during the week and dont ahve time to not have a car during the week.


I hunted around for good dealers -- and that was the only one I could find. Try calling them and seeing if they can spot you a loaner.

I'm up in Northern California. The service department I bought my car from is average, at best. The nearest Pontiac dealer to me won't get my business because their salespeople were total sleazeballs. There was one good dealer about 40 minutes away -- but they canned their awesome service manager -- who now works at a Chevy store and can't help. All I can say is that I'm damn lucky my car has been very close to bulletproof...


----------

